# Street Preacher Arrested (Canada)



## JM (Mar 16, 2021)

A mild manner street preacher explains how he was arrested for expressing his religious convictions in public. Canada is becoming more and more hostile toward Christians and the Christian faith, this is another example.

"Drea Humphrey reports on the story of Micheal Ojinma, another instance of a Canadian street preacher being arrested and charged for mischief. According to Michael, he thinks he's been given a charge of mischief for preaching the gospel on a sidewalk in Vancouver, British Columbis."

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 16, 2021)

Moderating. Can you give some background on what is in the video? For the time constrained. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KMK (Mar 16, 2021)

What exactly were the charges? Can you just tell us without making us watch the video?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## retroGRAD3 (Mar 16, 2021)

I watched it and can try and summarize. It appears this man is a street preaching on a corner (public space) with a small speaker (not a bullhorn or large speaker system). At his home (not while actively street preaching), the cops came to his house and he was then arrested for "mischief". When he asked for the details of the "mischief" the cops said they didn't know any of the details, just that he needs to contact Vancouver police for the specific details. So, the man was arrested without actually knowing the specific charges. The main interview with the man comes weeks later and he still has not been told what exactly the "mischief" was. It would appear the preaching of the gospel was offending people and the cops were called on him (this is speculation on my part). Whether that speculation is true or not, the facts are that the cops in the recording would not give him any information beyond "mischief" and weeks later, there still isn't much details about why he was arrested.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Taylor (Mar 16, 2021)

retroGRAD3 said:


> ...weeks later, there still isn't much details about why he was arrested.


Well, _we_ know why.

Reactions: Amen 2


----------

